# Directors need to make more positive movies.



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Like,The passion of the christ was a very positive movie.And so are these.
In America
Cold Mountain
Two Brothers


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Because life is "like a box of chocolates" and there are always some that you won't like and others will. Your version of 'positive' is unique to you. Mine is probably somewhat different.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Steveox said:


> Like,The passion of the christ was a very positive movie.And so are these.
> In America
> Cold Mountain
> Two Brothers


What is your definition of "positive" in this context? As was mentioned by another, your definition and that of other people could be very different. Some "positive" movies I've enjoyed are "Open Range", "Big Fish", "Latter Days", "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert", "Kiss Me, Guido"...


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Brother Bear was a very good positive movie. I agree, but I also like to see movies that acknowledge that life doesn't always have a happy ending.

I mostly like movies about history, so the positive nature of those movies lie in what happened historically.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Have there been ANY positive movies since the fifties in the wake of both the cold war and the McCarthy hearings?

On the other hand, I can't imagine the people of right now being positive. If they were, they might be looking for jobs instead of closing their eyes and sticking their fingers in their ears and going, "nyah-nyah, can't hear you, no jobs exist, nyah-nyah, can't hear you."

Even the supposed most positive movies are wrapped in some sort of nonsense about conspiracies and unfairness. What would be positive? A documentary on how a neighborhood cleaned up and became a safe place for kids to play? A movie about well behaved teenagers getting good grades? Not sure what that would look like anymore.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

"Terminal" is entertaining, moves along well, no sex no violence---guess it wouldn't qualify.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

"Terminal" is entertaining, moves along well, no sex no violence---guess it wouldn't qualify.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

waydwolf said:


> Have there been ANY positive movies since the fifties in the wake of both the cold war and the McCarthy hearings?
> 
> On the other hand, I can't imagine the people of right now being positive. If they were, they might be looking for jobs instead of closing their eyes and sticking their fingers in their ears and going, "nyah-nyah, can't hear you, no jobs exist, nyah-nyah, can't hear you."
> 
> Even the supposed most positive movies are wrapped in some sort of nonsense about conspiracies and unfairness. What would be positive? A documentary on how a neighborhood cleaned up and became a safe place for kids to play? A movie about well behaved teenagers getting good grades? Not sure what that would look like anymore.


"Beautiful Thing" is a very positive and uplifting film about teenagers.


----------

